# New Low price on ADA Aqua Soil!!!



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Just went to check if they had any Africana at Adashop and found a new low price. 9L $40.95, and 3L $22.95. Pretty good prices for quality sub. No Malaya in stock though.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Saw that a couple days ago - and I just took delivery of two 9L bags from them.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice I just ordered a 9L, so shipping only takes a couple days?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I ordered just before the price drop.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Under shipping options it only says "Online delivery/No shipping" Does that mean that there is no charge for shipping?


----------



## Harrisgo (Mar 18, 2013)

What was the original price for these?


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Dan's85 said:


> Under shipping options it only says "Online delivery/No shipping" Does that mean that there is no charge for shipping?


On their front page in big red letters, it says: "Also: check our new lower price on 3 liter and 9 liter bags of Aqua Soil. FREE SHIPPING still included!"



Harrisgo said:


> What was the original price for these?


They used to be $47.95 a bag shipped (what I paid June 29th), so this is a nice 14.5% reduction.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

What store?


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.adgshop.com


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep, got 2 9l of normal, and 2 powder on the way! Adg is the best.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

This is definitely making the "expensive" claim for aqua soil a little harder to make.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Just ordered a a couple 9L bags. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

If you guys can get 9L powder from them then get it....it's such nice substrate!

Not too long ago I purchased multiple bags and sold a few on here. I still have a ton but will be using it for a tank build in the near future.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

IME, powder breaks up much faster then regular. Still a nice substrate for HC and such.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

AnotherHobby said:


> This is definitely making the "expensive" claim for aqua soil a little harder to make.


If you do volume coverage calculation, AS is price competitive with other substrates.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I have 8 bags in my shopping cart right now but I'm trying to decide if that will be enough for what I have planned for my 90 gal. I would hate to order that and wish I would have got more.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

ua hua said:


> I have 8 bags in my shopping cart right now but I'm trying to decide if that will be enough for what I have planned for my 90 gal. I would hate to order that and wish I would have got more.


Dang, I would send Frank an email and ask for a discount for 8 bags. I know the price is already reduced, but you never know. 


ADG will no longer be selling ADA products so I think they are just purging their on hand supplies.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Higher Thinking said:


> Dang, I would send Frank an email and ask for a discount for 8 bags. I know the price is already reduced, but you never know.
> 
> 
> ADG will no longer be selling ADA products so I think they are just purging their on hand supplies.


I think that the price is really reasonable since you don't have to pay for shipping. Don't get me wrong it still is pricey for substrate but I have wanted to try it for awhile and since ADG won't carry it anymore I figured I should get it before they don't carry it anymore especially since the price at AFA is crazy with the shipping. I guess if you live on the west coast it's a good deal but I can't pay that much for shipping.

It will be some time before I actually get around to using it because it will be a major chore tearing down the tank to put new substrate in.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Use substrate volume calculator on the AFA site. A bunch of other calcs are on the web.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I'd pick up more rather than less, prices will only go up and you can redo or add to an old tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You're paying for shipping. It's built into the price. The product is just at a discount at the moment, as they're clearing out their stock.

Shipping isn't too extreme from San Francisco to me. Was about $30ish to ship three 9L bags of Amazonia via UPS.



ua hua said:


> I think that the price is really reasonable since you don't have to pay for shipping. Don't get me wrong it still is pricey for substrate but I have wanted to try it for awhile and since ADG won't carry it anymore I figured I should get it before they don't carry it anymore especially since the price at AFA is crazy with the shipping. I guess if you live on the west coast it's a good deal but I can't pay that much for shipping.
> 
> It will be some time before I actually get around to using it because it will be a major chore tearing down the tank to put new substrate in.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> I'd pick up more rather than less, prices will only go up and you can redo or add to an old tank.


I think 8 will be plenty for a 90 gal with a footprint of 48"x18". I plan on making it slope quite a bit in the back and was hoping to have a bag or two left over just to add to the tank over time.


somewhatshocked said:


> You're paying for shipping. It's built into the price. The product is just at a discount at the moment, as they're clearing out their stock.
> 
> Shipping isn't too extreme from San Francisco to me. Was about $30ish to ship three 9L bags of Amazonia via UPS.


I know that the shipping is figured into the price but for 8 bags shipped from ADG is $327 and $345 from AFA $108 of that is shipping, so I will be going with ADG.

I don't know how soon I will actually do the switch. It's not a task I'm looking forward to but I have been wanting to try some of this soil and it's a good excuse for me to try some new fish I have been wanting to since mine will have to find a new home while I start over with the cycle. I do have a quarantine tank for them but I'm ready to try something new.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

So it looks like I can't order anymore.....the drop down does not have any shipping method and says "online delivery" whatever that means.


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

I got that too but I still made the order.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

hedge_fund said:


> So it looks like I can't order anymore.....the drop down does not have any shipping method and says "online delivery" whatever that means.


"No more Aquasoil for you"!


It just says that because the shipping prices are already figured into the cost. I was a little confused at first also.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

What's the shelf life of AS? How long can you keep in storage?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

gus6464 said:


> What's the shelf life of AS? How long can you keep in storage?


I was wondering that same thing but I would think it would last quite awhile. After all it's just dirt balls, right. I don't plan on switching my substrate until sometime in the late fall or winter.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

ua hua said:


> I was wondering that same thing but I would think it would last quite awhile. After all it's just dirt balls, right. I don't plan on switching my substrate until sometime in the late fall or winter.


Keep it sealed up and don't put cinder blocks or something else heavy on the bags to crush them. I'm sure it will last for years in that state before using.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Imo, afa > adg


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldn't consider that a new low price. That was the going price for a 9L about a year or two ago when I was considering AS. They just jacked up the price. With an economy trying to rebound I am sure it didn't help sell their goods by jacking up the prices. Perhaps they have a bit of surplus and in turn lowered the price for the time being.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

Man, what a deal. You don't want to know what I priced it at here in Canada.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I finally ordered the Aquasoil last night and go to ADG this morning to see "NEW LOWER PRICES 8/16 ON ALL REMAINING ITEMS".

Technically I ordered it on 8/16 because I placed my order after 12:00 but I guess I ordered a few hours too early.

Bad timing I suppose but to anyone else the new price is $39.95


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn this is making it harder not to buy. How many bags do you think I need for a 90g tank?


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh man! I'm so glad I clicked on the substrate section.

I would order as many bags as you think you can get.

AFA in SF says they have them in stock but its at the docks. So if you think you need AS any time soon pick it up now while its cheap.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

gus6464 said:


> Damn this is making it harder not to buy. How many bags do you think I need for a 90g tank?


I think 4-5 would be enough for a 90 gal however I ordered 7 for my 90 gal so I can have quite a slope and maybe a little left over if I need it. I was going to get 8 bags but changed my mind at the last second because i plan to put some lava rock in mesh bags to help fill in some spots. Hopefully I won't regret not getting the eighth bag. $245 for Aquasoil is pretty close to what I paid for the flourite I bought years ago.


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

Great price! just ordered. This is going to be fun restart with Aqua Soil.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

thejoe said:


> Great price! just ordered. This is going to be fun restart with Aqua Soil.


That's what I was thinking also but then again I might not think so when I start the process of tearing apart my tank.


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

Ordered today,About how long before getting it? Cant wait!:icon_bigg


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

ua hua said:


> That's what I was thinking also but then again I might not think so when I start the process of tearing apart my tank.


Tearing apart may suck, but restarting and rescaping is the best part!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Imo, afa > adg


Not in the case of their current amazonia prices. Even with shipping it's 40% cheaper on a 9L bag of normal amazonia. I might pick up 10 bags even though I don't need it :thumbsup:


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

Fyi, if you guys do order on adgshop.com, email Jeff for additional discount. He'll hook you up with pricing.


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

ordered several bags, was sad to not see a 9L of powder


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

I also wanted to buy some powder but at this price it's ok. Should not be that hard to make some of the Aqua Soil into powder. I want to do this for the front of my tank growing HC.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I have some extra 9L powder bags that I purchased a few months ago....I overestimated and purchased too many.


----------



## midnight64 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Aqua soil*

Newbie to planted aquariums

Is 39.95 the new "special price"?

Trying ti figure out how many bags of amazon 9l for 84x24x30 tank?..

Thanks for any help


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

At AFA its 30 bucks for 9l bag... That seems extra cheap or is that just me??


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

AFA price sounds very good but, how much is shipping on Aqua Soil?


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

thejoe said:


> AFA price sounds very good but, how much is shipping on Aqua Soil?


Hmm I dunno.. I cant remember the last time I ordered


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> At AFA its 30 bucks for 9l bag... That seems extra cheap or is that just me??


 + shipping. Do a shipping estimate at AFA and see what it would cost to get to you. To me shipping would be $25 which makes it $55 for a 9L bag.


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone else has noticed AFA's low prices on ADA tanks. They have 60-Ps for $130, while ADG has them for about $190. The 60-Fs are also on sale, for $110. I wish I had the funds/space for a new tank so I could take advantage! 

Edit: After further looking into it, AFA has terrible shipping rates. It says it would cost $67 to ship a 60-P to me. Never mind! :/


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

ADG includes the cost of shipping
AFA does not

v2


----------



## andyl9063 (Oct 22, 2010)

do you need any cap sand or substrate on top of this?

How much bags you guys think would cover a 210G?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Price dropped again. I grabbed some more just to have.


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

Jack Gilvey said:


> Price dropped again. I grabbed some more just to have.


Wow, good catch. $35 shipped now for a 9L bag. :icon_eek:


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

andyl9063 said:


> do you need any cap sand or substrate on top of this?
> 
> How much bags you guys think would cover a 210G?


No Need for the cap... I use almost 2 bags for my 11 gallon... Wow. 210 gallon.. My soil is about 3 1/2 inches high in my tank. Personal pref. maybe 20 bags might be good for u? Wanna send me a bag too? Lol


----------



## andyl9063 (Oct 22, 2010)

Charrr89 said:


> No Need for the cap... I use almost 2 bags for my 11 gallon... Wow. 210 gallon.. My soil is about 3 1/2 inches high in my tank. Personal pref. maybe 20 bags might be good for u? Wanna send me a bag too? Lol


20 bags? really ? I just spoke to Jeff at ADG, he said 12 bags. He putting together the order for me, $400 even. Man, that's a lot of substrate.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

andyl9063 said:


> 20 bags? really ? I just spoke to Jeff at ADG, he said 12 bags. He putting together the order for me, $400 even. Man, that's a lot of substrate.


12 will be enough as long as your not getting crazy with big slopes. I will be putting 6-7 in my 90 gal.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I pick the stuff up local for 25.99

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

sbarbee54 said:


> I pick the stuff up local for 25.99
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Plus about $6 worth of gas to get there so it's pretty close. LOL


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

No jojo in sac carries it, I have a civic 3$ and I am good on gas there and back a couple times


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Grab a couple bags for me and pay me a visit to check out my tanks and some free plants 

v2


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

sbarbee54 said:


> No jojo in sac carries it, I have a civic 3$ and I am good on gas there and back a couple times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


Well if you drove a Ferrari it would cost you $6. LOL

Just a little TPT inside joke. OVT will know what I'm talking about.:hihi:


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Where r u in the bay ovt i might take u up on that when i am down there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

94598, my door is always open for you, friend.

LOL @ ua hua 

v2


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

So ADG is switching to a new brand other than ADA soon, very exciting. 

Apparently AFA is going out of business (*MODERATOR NOTE: No, they're not.*) that's why they dropped all there prices too... seems timely with Elos USA going out of business recently.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

andyl9063 said:


> 20 bags? really ? I just spoke to Jeff at ADG, he said 12 bags. He putting together the order for me, $400 even. Man, that's a lot of substrate.


Lol, that was jus my opinion... Everyone has their own pref.. If I had a big tank I would buy 20.. Jus for assurance


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

John Simpson said:


> Apparently AFA is going out of business that's why they dropped all there prices too... seems timely with Elos USA going out of business recently.


This is the first I've heard about AFA going out of business. Was this posted somewhere?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Chronados said:


> This is the first I've heard about AFA going out of business. Was this posted somewhere?


ya same here ? first ive heard of that?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

First I have heard as well.... I think that is just poeple talking no merit


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just put in an order for a 90g at the LFS. For this tank I want to do a mixed substrate setup with an amazonia island and rest play sand. Tank is 48x18x23. Doing a ~24in island with a big piece of driftwood. Could I get away with 1 9L bag?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

gus6464 said:


> I just put in an order for a 90g at the LFS. For this tank I want to do a mixed substrate setup with an amazonia island and rest play sand. Tank is 48x18x23. Doing a ~24in island with a big piece of driftwood. Could I get away with 1 9L bag?


I think I would get at least 2-3 bags just to be safe. That and it's only $35 a bag right now. You can always use the leftovers to refresh your tank or if you ever decide to get rid of the sand. I just redid my 90 gal. tank and ended up using 4 3/4 bags and have a depth of 2" in front and as high as 5-6" in the back corners. I thought about using some decorative sand in my new scape but decided against it because of the pain in the butt it is to keep the substrate separated from the sand. I know there is ways to do it but I don't feel like taking on the chore of picking out Aquasoil balls from the sand at this point.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

ua hua said:


> I think I would get at least 2-3 bags just to be safe. That and it's only $35 a bag right now. You can always use the leftovers to refresh your tank or if you ever decide to get rid of the sand. I just redid my 90 gal. tank and ended up using 4 3/4 bags and have a depth of 2" in front and as high as 5-6" in the back corners. I thought about using some decorative sand in my new scape but decided against it because of the pain in the butt it is to keep the substrate separated from the sand. I know there is ways to do it but I don't feel like taking on the chore of picking out Aquasoil balls from the sand at this point.


+1 to this...I tried it and within 6 months I had given up and it was sand covered with Aquasoil


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

John Simpson said:


> So ADG is switching to a new brand other than ADA soon, very exciting.
> 
> Apparently AFA is going out of business (*MODERATOR NOTE: No, they're not.*) that's why they dropped all there prices too... seems timely with Elos USA going out of business recently.


Elos USA is not going out of business. They just have a new distributor which is not out of the ordinary.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

So I ordered some AS from adg a couple of days ago and was still showing in stock. I want to get some Africana but this is what it shows on the site:

Stock Status:In Stock 

Availability:: This item is currently on order 

Seems kinda contradictory.


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Last week , I ordered 3 bags ada Amazonia ( 3 litter) . I'm waiting for more than 1 week , but that guy still does not ship it to me . Do you think I got a scammer ?
Today, I called to him for email me tracking number. He said he will send it to me ASAP . Now , I feel unsafe to deal with adgshop . His name is Jeffrey .


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

jimmytruong87 said:


> Last week , I ordered 3 bags ada Amazonia ( 3 litter) . I'm waiting for more than 1 week , but that guy still does not ship it to me . Do you think I got a scammer ?
> Today, I called to him for email me tracking number. He said he will send it to me ASAP . Now , I feel unsafe to deal with adgshop . His name is Jeffrey .


First off why 3x 3L bags? when you can buy one 9L at $35?

I got my tracking emailed directly to me and should have all the Aqausoil on Monday...

SO i dont know what happen with your order?


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

h4n said:


> First off why 3x 3L bags? when you can buy one 9L at $35?
> 
> I got my tracking emailed directly to me and should have all the Aqausoil on Monday...
> 
> SO i dont know what happen with your order?


I can only use 6 litters, and my friend needs 3 litter . He said he will do 3 bags for $35 , then I sent money to him by PayPal . I really do not know what happened to my package . I give him time to ship it to me . If he does not ship it, then I will ask him for refund .


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

jimmytruong87 said:


> I can only use 6 litters, and my friend needs 3 litter . He said he will do 3 bags for $35 , then I sent money to him by PayPal . I really do not know what happened to my package .


I see makes sense.

Yes that is odd, you did double check your email and spam box ?


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

h4n said:


> I see makes sense.
> 
> Yes that is odd, you did double check your email and spam box ?


 I called to him , and then he told me that he will ship it in today ---> WTH ????


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sure they are flooded with orders right now and it may take some time but I assure you Jeff is not a scammer. I just placed a big order a few weeks ago and it was to me within a few days after he shipped. Be patient and I'm sure you will get it soon. I had a problem within my Paypal payment not submitting and I called and spoke with Jeff and he was way more than helpful getting the order processed for me while on the phone.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I've placed two AS orders recently and both shipped quickly. Not sure what the delay is with yours but ADG is not a scam, for sure.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup...I ordered two bags of AS from ADG on 8/31 and sure enough, just got my UPS delivery today. No complaints here!


----------



## elo500 (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone know if agd still has any Amazonia left? There website still says sale on Amazonia but nothing to add to cart. Email to Jeff bounced back and franks facebook says he no longer works there. 

Is Afa the next cheapest online retailer?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

elo500 said:


> Anyone know if agd still has any Amazonia left? There website still says sale on Amazonia but nothing to add to cart. Email to Jeff bounced back and franks facebook says he no longer works there.
> 
> Is Afa the next cheapest online retailer?


Where are you in CA? There's stores in the LA area that sell it.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Man I should have thought twice about posting this thread about a sale price at ada, now theres nothing left because all you hoarders probably bought it all up. Where can I find ada soil for under $40 a 9L now?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Aww, don't feel bad, would have been posted anyway if you hadn't. Deals like that don't last forever.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

try Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica


----------

